#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-18
<ZOMBitch> btw pokud se nekomu po aktualizaci rozjebal git, tak alespon postup jak ho odstranit a zprovoznit si opet 'apt-get' here ... http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57303.msg409031.html#msg409031
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi, znate nejaky 3D Cad nastroj pro ubuntu?
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud mozno free 
<SquirrelCZECH> a easy to use ;-)
<supersasho> vyskusaj draftsight, ale je len 2D
<supersasho> SquirrelCZECH: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/autocad-clone-draftsight-hits-linux-beta/
<SquirrelCZECH> no,no
<SquirrelCZECH> ja radsi 3d :D
<supersasho> tak tam poznam len freecad
<supersasho> a aj to len kvoli tomu, ze som nedavno niekde o CAD programoch cital :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> 189mb
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-19
<eboyjr> strc prst skrz krk :)
<[Rattenak]> cau
<[Rattenak]> mohly byste mi doporucit nakej program co sam pousti v urcitej cas prikaz ?
<[Rattenak]> cau
<[Rattenak]> kde prosimvas najdu program "run auto"
<[Rattenak]> pres ho mam nainstlaovany ale v gnome ho nemuzu najit
<FrostyX> run auto? co to ma byt?
<[Rattenak]> program co pousti urcitou dobu nakej script co zadas
<[Rattenak]> nebo mi doporucte jinej
<[Rattenak]> ale s tim jsem byl spokojen
<FrostyX> no to ti asi neporadim. Prikaz `run` nemam a ani se mi nedari ho najit na googlu. jak jsi ten "program" instaloval
<[Rattenak]> mmnt jen co neco donstaluju
<[Rattenak]> a jeste mi dela problem zdalena plocha
<[Rattenak]> jakmile se nani pripojm s PC tak v tom PC kde je ubuntu to chce pomne heslo root
<[Rattenak]> takze to je uplne k nicemu
<[Rattenak]> protoze kdys se lognu musim ho zadat na tom PC kam se pripojuju
<[Rattenak]> h nechce se mi pucsit centrum softwaru
<[Rattenak]> ale mnelo by te to jemnovat auto run
<[Rattenak]> a mnel jsem ho tam uz naisntlaovanej
<FrostyX> tak otevri konzoli, napis "auto" a zmacni parkrat tab ... meli by ti vyskocit mozne prikazy. Mezi nema by mohl byt ten autorun
<FrostyX> a vzdalenou plochu nepouzivam, treba se ozve nekdo jinej. Me staci ssh
<[Rattenak]> nejsem tak zkusenej abych dokazal pouzivat jen ssh
<[Rattenak]> nic extra nenaslo h ja se pak ozvu zatim dik
<[Rattenak]> nemuzu ho tedka restartovatr
<[Rattenak]> kdys dam disk s ubuntem do jineho PC je ten ubunt pak nak pozamenan tim ze byl predtim uplne jinem PC ?
<FrostyX> jako jde ti o to, jestli ti ten system bude fungovat v jinem pc ?
<FrostyX> Bude, maximalne si natahne nejake ovladace, ale pak by nemel byt problem. Kamarad instaluje system na netbook, tak, ze si pripoji disk z netbooku do pc pres usb, nainstaluje a strci zpatky - nikdy nebyl problem
<[Rattenak]> to vim ze bude fungovat
<[Rattenak]> ale jentli nebude nak zasranej 
<[Rattenak]> nebo trosicku spomalenej
<[Rattenak]> tim ze byl naisntalovanej na jinem PC
<[Rattenak]> treba windous vubec nejede
<[Rattenak]> chcu to s amd 2 jadra na p4 4 jadro
<[Rattenak]> cos je velkej rozdil
<SquirrelCZECH> k te vzdalene plose
<SquirrelCZECH> ten pozadavek na heslo by mel jit vypnout v nastaveni
<SquirrelCZECH> jen uz si nepamatuju ty polozky co tam jsou...
 * SquirrelCZECH se naucl s SSH -X
<[Rattenak]> přibližně co mám hledat?
<freax> [Rattenak]: query
<[Rattenak]> chodi tu na irc jeste syr ?
<supersasho> [Rattenak]: noo nevidel som ho tu asi pol roka :)
<[Rattenak]> jak zjistim kde mam nainstalovanej program v gnome ?
<[Rattenak]> presne "run program"
<freax> kde je spoustec zjistis v terminalu "which nazev_programu"
<[Rattenak]> bez vipisu
<[Rattenak]> potrebuju program co mi pusti prikaz na zalohovani mysql
<freax> cron
<[Rattenak]> diky :)
<[Rattenak]> ja vubec nevedel pod cim to hledat
<freax> nz :
<freax> :)
<ZOMBitch> lol
<freax> ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> jen me tu fackujou ty hrubky jak to tak procitam :P
<ZOMBitch> jinak se docala bavim :D
<freax> jooo ty me taky triskaj do oci.. ale zminit se o tom by bylo stejne marny.. tohle sem uz davno vzdal :-D
<ZOMBitch> tohle jsem neustal, dnes ne :))
<ZOMBitch> cest sefe :)
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> si tak synchronizuju /home/ a pak zjistim ze tam mam nevysipany 200GB kos ...
<SquirrelCZECH> a ja proc to kurva tak dlouho trva
<Vojta1> ahoj, nevěděl by někdo, proč mi v ubuntu nefunguje po zapnutí myš ani klávesnice? Vždycky musím počkat po zapnutí tak cca 2 min a pak už je to ok. jedná se o 11.04
<SquirrelCZECH> pyce
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> rsync pise filename too ong :-(
<[Rattenak]> nahodou nema tu nekdo vedsi zkusenost s mysql potrebuju ji nastavit pro velke vyuziti
<[Rattenak]> a jeste 1 otazka jak pustim prikazem neco na urcitem core procesoru ?
<SquirrelCZECH> kurde
<SquirrelCZECH> nejdou mi zkopirovat veci na Flashku
<SquirrelCZECH> Input/Output error...
<SquirrelCZECH> co to je?
<[Rattenak]> zalohovat ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-20
<supersasho> SquirrelCZECH: http://www.linuxexpres.cz/software/medusa4-domaci-3d-modelovani
<supersasho> niekto kto ma skusenosti s fireboard/kunena a prechodom na phpbb2/3?
<[Rattenak]> cau
<[Rattenak]> muzete mi nekdo poradit jak udelam aby script
<[Rattenak]> mysqldump --host=localhost --user=root --password=heslo db >/nekam/nekam/db.sql
<[Rattenak]> se mi zapisovla s datumem ?
<[Rattenak]> aby ten vysledek byl zapsan s datumem
<FrostyX> a kam se ma ten datum zapsat ? na zacatek toho sql souboru?
<[Rattenak]> jj nazacatek
<[Rattenak]> a dalo by se udelat aby se to vzdy prepisovalo po hodine ?
<[Rattenak]> jako aby nebyly nekonecne
<[Rattenak]> ale treba max den
<FrostyX> takto bych nacpal ten datum na zacatek http://pastebin.com/9r0MnYP4
<[Rattenak]> to se neda napsat do 1 radku ?
<[Rattenak]> a nebo to je fuk ja si to udelam jinak
<[Rattenak]> to by mi zahltilo disk
<FrostyX> Tak nacpal bys to na jeden radek. 
<[Rattenak]> a jak odelim radek ?
<[Rattenak]> chcu aby mi cron spustil nekolik scriptu najednou
<[Rattenak]> jak je oddelim ?
<FrostyX> jako v crontabu? tak to nevim. Ja tam mam pro spusteni kazdeho skriptu svuj radek
<[Rattenak]> no mne se to prave neche delat po jednom chcu udelat zalohu co 2hod
<FrostyX> muzes zkusit man crontab
<[Rattenak]> da se to datum uprastnit aby to psalo jen hodiny ?
<[Rattenak]> aby se mi kazdej den prepsaly
<FrostyX> date +%T
<[Rattenak]> a jen hodina ?
<[Rattenak]> bez minut
<[Rattenak]> aby se mi to prepsalo
<FrostyX> :-D dej si date --help
<FrostyX> vsechny parametry jsou tam vypsane
<SquirrelCZECH> heh
<SquirrelCZECH> napsat to do scriptu a ten spoustet pres crontab?
<SquirrelCZECH> ..
<[Rattenak]> frosty diky
<[Rattenak]> a jeste otazka jak napisu to cos mi hodil na pastabin na 1 radek ?
<FrostyX> prikaz1 && prikaz2
<[Rattenak]> diky diky :)
<FrostyX> nz
<[Rattenak]> FrostyX prosimte prikaz pro smazani souboru ?
<FrostyX> mozna pomuze http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Z%C3%A1kladn%C3%AD%20p%C5%99%C3%ADkazy
<[Rattenak]> vyzkousim
<[Rattenak]> je prikaz pro smazani a slozku nechat ?
<[Rattenak]> jako pro smazani obsahu
<[Rattenak]> ale slozku nechat ?
<FrostyX> rm slozkaKterouNecham/*
<[Rattenak]> jo a prosimte napis mi jeste 1 ten znam amprsa
<[Rattenak]> to co rozdeluje radky
<FrostyX> myslis prikaz1 && prikaz2 ? :-D
<FrostyX> & se pise alt gr + c :)
<[Rattenak]> diky
<FrostyX> jestli slo jen o toto
<[Rattenak]> jj
<[Rattenak]> :)
<[Rattenak]> nahodou nevis jak v gnome udelam aby urcitej program mnel vzdy pristup root ? abych nemusel zadavat heslo ?
<FrostyX> jaky program?
<FrostyX> ten svuj skript?
<[Rattenak]> mne haze zdalena plocha kdys se pripojuju s jine PC nanej root heslo
<[Rattenak]> proste ten vino server jak se pripojuju chce root heslo
<[Rattenak]> cos je uplne nanic ta zdalena plocha
<FrostyX> vsak ti to kdosi minule rikal
<FrostyX> ze se to nekde v konfiguraku nastavuje
<[Rattenak]> no ale nerek kde to nastavm
<[Rattenak]> todle ze by bylo v konfiguraku ?
<FrostyX> co ja vim, ale vim ze se minule ptal a kdosi rikal at zmenis urcitej parametr v konfiguraku toho serveru vzdalene plochy
<[Rattenak]> tak zalohovani mysql mi jede krasne :)
<[Rattenak]> mnela by :D
<ZOMBitch> :o)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-21
<nettezzaumana> cus
<Chinese_soup> čau
<nettezzaumana> ach jo
<nettezzaumana> clovek votravuje, trolluje, dela bordel a nikdo si ho nevsima
<nettezzaumana> :P
<nettezzaumana> how un-satisfactory
<[Rattenak]> cau,mohl by mi nekdo poradit program na statisky v php ?
<Chinese_soup> "program" "v php" wut?
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> jake statistiky mas na mysli?
<[Rattenak]> http://ratten.cz/localhost.localdomain-cpu-day.png
<[Rattenak]> uz jsem ho jednom pouzival
<[Rattenak]> ale zapomnel jsemnel jsem nazev
<Chinese_soup> jo tak to pockej chvili
<Chinese_soup> mozna vim
<Chinese_soup> ale stejne me nekdo predbehne, urcite, ja to vim 
<[Rattenak]> toho se neboj je 1hod :D
<tvaculin> munin?
<[Rattenak]> joo
<[Rattenak]> diky :)
<tvaculin> neni zac
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> ja to vedel
<tvaculin> a ja si to nemohl nechat ujit :)
<Chinese_soup> :-) nevadi
<[Rattenak]> a nahodou nevite co je u webhostingu TTL ?
<Chinese_soup> time to live?
<Chinese_soup> domena?
<[Rattenak]> jj domena
<[Rattenak]> a co to dela ?
<tvaculin> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_live
<[Rattenak]> tu je kolik minut/dnu
<[Rattenak]> aha diky :)
<[Rattenak]> posledni dobe same rady tu
<[Rattenak]> jak sem tu byl pred pul rokem mrtvo
<Chinese_soup> to protoze jsem tu ja!
<Chinese_soup> </joke>
<Chinese_soup> ja tu driv nebyl! :D
<[Rattenak]> driv tu radil jen syr
<[Rattenak]> ale vic lidi radi
<Chinese_soup> jojo, víc lidí řádí :)
<[Rattenak]> a utoho ubuntu je to treba
<[Rattenak]> jak dlouho s tim delas ?
<_Brano_> niekto iba pekne idluje :D
<Chinese_soup> [Rattenak]: já? co, proč, s čím? :D
<Chinese_soup> _Brano_: true
<[Rattenak]> s ubuntem
<Chinese_soup> [Rattenak]: s ubuntem jsem nikdy nedelal :)
<[Rattenak]> co tu delas ? :D
<Chinese_soup> no co, mam debian :D
<[Rattenak]> tak to jo
<_Brano_> :D nech už zase začne škola :D
<Chinese_soup> _Brano_: abych už tu nebyl? :D
<_Brano_> Chinese_soup: nie nieeeee :D
<Chinese_soup> _Brano_: :-(
<_Brano_> proste mám chuť sa zase naučiť niečo nové :D
<Chinese_soup> nekecej! :D
<_Brano_> teraz trávim iba čas pri práci … :D a kódim hovadiny… :D pri ktorých sa v podstate skoro nič nové nenaučím :D
<Chinese_soup> to ja taky :D
<Chinese_soup> a neresim to
<_Brano_> nj… :D tak sa snažím ani ja…
<_Brano_> čvut ma pekne vyťažovalo celý rok :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<_Brano_> a teraz musím pracovať cez prázdniny… :D :D
<Chinese_soup> mě taky 8. třída zakladky :D
<_Brano_> 8 trieda na základke….? :D to máš toho ešte veľa pred sebou :D
<Chinese_soup> ano :D
<_Brano_> good luck :D
<Chinese_soup> tobě taky
<_Brano_> díky :D
<[Rattenak]> a kdys uz tu tak ste nevite jak v gnome povolim aby urcitej program nevyzadoval nikdy root heslo ?
<Chinese_soup> tak to nevim, gksu/sudo pouzivam zridka
<[Rattenak]> njn debian :D
<Chinese_soup> o to nejde, neni duvod
<Chinese_soup> frekvenci pres gnome applet nemenim
<Chinese_soup> aktualizace nevedu :)
<Chinese_soup> nebo spis tak jednou za mesic
<_Brano_> tak pokiaľ ho spustíš ešte pred lognutím a spol… tak by sa mal spúšťať pod rootovskými právami...
<_Brano_> s *
<_Brano_> si to môžeš spustiť zo scriptu no...
<[Rattenak]> ale ja nechcu aby mi jel pod root
<_Brano_> ale záleží zase či to je nejaká garfická aplikácia ktorú chceš potom používať ako user… :D
<[Rattenak]> ten program proste jen vytaduje root ale nejede podnim
<Chinese_soup> w00t
<_Brano_> no počkaj… :D
<_Brano_> to je blbosť predsa :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<_Brano_> ak niečo vyžaduje rootovské práva tak beží s rootovskými právami :D
<Chinese_soup> presne :D
<Chinese_soup> nekdo to blbe napsal!
<[Rattenak]> mne proste vino server kdys se pripojim chce root heslo na tom PC kde bezi
<[Rattenak]> vino - vnc - remote
<Chinese_soup> mně tedy ne
<[Rattenak]> mne uz dela posledni 4 verze ubuntu
<[Rattenak]> a jeste mam problem ze kdys chcu napsat treba D tak se mi schova plikace jako bych mnel neco k tomu zmacknute
<Chinese_soup> tak o tom nic nevim :)
<[Rattenak]> sem si nainstaloval jinej vnc ale nelibi se mi nanem ze nepodporuje kopirovani s windousu
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-22
<[Rattenak]> jak pustim aplikaci v gnome pod rootem ?
<Chinese_soup> sudo/su/gksudo/gksu
<[Rattenak]> zkusim
<[Rattenak]> to se mi pusti v tom terminalu
<[Rattenak]> ale ja to chcu v gnome
<Chinese_soup> gksu
<Chinese_soup> napis to do Alt+F2
<Chinese_soup> pak prikaz do toho okenka
<Chinese_soup> a ok
<[Rattenak]> diky :)
<[Rattenak]> chtel bys si zalohovat system
<[Rattenak]> jenze kdys to delam pomoci tohodle prikazu
<[Rattenak]> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Záloha%20a%20obnova%20systému
<[Rattenak]> tak mi to vypise errory ze se bud pouziva ten soubor nebo tak
<freax> aaaah! debilni aktualizace! :-/
<SquirrelCZECH> ? :D
<freax> prosim vas nevite proc mi nezustava sitovka po vypnuti kompu zapnuta? vcera sem nainstaloval nejaky aktualizace a ted se mi vypina i kdyz mam /etc/init.d/halt nastaveny stejne?
<freax> neeeee!!! prooooc :-(
<freax> aaah.. konecne vyreseno.. nesnasim kdyz mam v planu udelat kopici veci a misto toho koumam proc nefungujou veci ktery fungovali a meli by fungovat...
<supersasho> freax: len tak zo zvedavosti, kde bol problem?
<SquirrelCZECH> hehe
<SquirrelCZECH> je tu nekdo kdo je ochoten okomentovat script? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> http://pastebin.com/28yQXGVc
<Frosty> SquirrelCZECH: jo, ti to okomentuju
<Frosty> moment
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Frosty> Dneska jsem totiz jeste neudelal nic uzitecneho :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Frosty: to je to tak slozite? :D
<Frosty> nebyl jsem si necim jistej, tak jsem koukl na google. Chvilku strpeni.
<Frosty> uz to bude
<SquirrelCZECH> ok :-)
<Frosty> staci to takle http://pastebin.com/URQd5rC3 ?
<SquirrelCZECH> huh
<SquirrelCZECH> ten $HOST byl fail :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<Frosty> Jeste jsem zapomel prihodit radek, ze &>/dev/null vsechen vystup presmeruje do /dev/null
<SquirrelCZECH> to nevadi :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> ale jinak dik
<Frosty> nz
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> podepisu to jako Frosty!#ubuntu-cz@irc.ubuntu.cz
<SquirrelCZECH> * Frosty!ubuntu-cz@irc.ubuntu.cz
<Frosty> kurva kam mi zmizelo Xko ..
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<FrostyX> No muj skript to neni, takze bych se pod to nepodepisoval :)
<SquirrelCZECH> # Original by Squirrel!squirrelcze@gmail.com
<SquirrelCZECH> # Commented by by Frosty!ubuntu-cz@irc.ubuntu.cz
<FrostyX> ok :)
<SquirrelCZECH> mam tam dvakrat by :D
<SquirrelCZECH> nicmene dik :-)
<supersasho> nezabudni na jeho X :-D
<FrostyX> :-P
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: netusis jako obejit u rsync transferu pres ssh zadavani hesla? Z nejakeho duvodu mi z niceho nic prestal prijimat a pouzivat ssh kliec a nemuzu prijit na to proc...
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: vytvor si klic bez hesla neasi voe :)
<h00ked> to mam :D
<h00ked> jeste vcera to fungovalo.. :D
<h00ked> mno dneska sem vytvoril zalohu rucne a zitra se na to vrhnu s cistou hlavou :D
<ZOMBitch> ... se ti ten klic neoveruje nikde :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-18
<Rattten> ForistyX ?
<Rattten> prosimte muzes mi poslat nakej tvuj kod chci se podivat jak obsazujes
<FrostyX> Zkus si k tomu neco precist, .... http://php.vrana.cz/odsazovani.php
<FrostyX> treba
<Rattten> dostuduju dedicnost a kouknu nato
<Rattten> FrostyX http://pastebin.com/CdH7XbQh proc tam je ten radek 35 ?
<FrostyX> protoze jsi ho tam napsal ? :-D
<Rattten> mam to z http://www.root.cz/clanky/php-v-objeti-objektu-3/
<Rattten> ja jedu podle toho ale delam tve priklady
<Rattten> to jsem natom z hlavou tak spatne nebo to se kazdej uci tak pomalu ?
<FrostyX> Zalezi kolik nad tim travis casu ... 
<Rattten> no cisteho casu moc ne
<Rattten> ale i tak se mi to zda ze se to ucim strasne pomalu
<Rattten> i kdys pred rokem jsem nevedel ani co je $promena
<FrostyX> Nekteri spoluzaci nedokazali udelat ani zakladni veci a to po dvou letech, co jsme meli 6 hodin toho predmetu tydne a povinny celorocni projekt, ve kterem jsme meli delat nejaky webovky ... jenze ty to nijak extra nezajimalo. Na druhou stanu kdyz se zameris na spravny veci, tak se to da naucit docela rychle ... Nerikam psat jako kral, ale umet alespon nejakym zpusobem napsat to, co vlastne chces ..
<Rattten> tak ja se na PC zajimam jen oto a tak cosy umim napsat vlastne vsechno co jsem zatim chtel
<Rattten> ale vim ze to pisu jak prase
<Rattten> hlavne bych chtel umet z nette
<Rattten> s*
<Rattten> FrostyX takovi lidi pak jsou studovat strojnictvi :D
<Rattten> jdou*
<Rattten> FrostyX nemas nake zadani php zadani ze skoly ?
<FrostyX> Rattten: Jako projekt, jsme meli udelat webovky (na libovolne tema), kde se urcite data budou cist z databaze a budou se dat pomoci nejake administrace spravovat. Ucitel rozsah toho webu vzdycky udaval jako "at je to zhruba na 4 - 6 databazovych tabulek" 
<FrostyX> a to se melo delat celej rok, postupne jak jsme se ucili nove veci ...
<FrostyX> ale jinak se to da udelat za par hodin .. :-)
<Rattten> aha to mam davno zasebou takove veci
<FrostyX> mozna jo, ale na urcite urovni. Tu bys mel zlepsit, nez se pustis do neceho vetsiho .. uz jen treba to odsazovani kodu je hrozny .. :-)
<Rattten> ja nato obsazovani nehledel
<FrostyX> pak neni na skodu komentovani toho kodu. Oddeleni php a html ... a tak .. :-)
<Rattten> sem chtel to smarty jenze nevim jak to resi z prekladem
<FrostyX> a to ses klidne furt u takoveho zadani co jsme meli ve skole my ..
<Rattten> FrostyX co pouzivas za editor ?
<FrostyX> Rattten: btw co ty, studujes ?
<FrostyX> geany
<Rattten> Ekonomku :D posledni rok
<FrostyX> pricemz ve view jsem si odklikal, at tam nemam nic zobrazene
<FrostyX> a tedka trochu pokukuju po VIMu, ze bych to s nim zkusil .. :-)
<Rattten> me se nejvic lidi notopad++ umi rozdelovat stranky jako ze vidis 1 najednou
<Rattten> 2*
<Rattten> a kdys poklikas na nake slovo tak se stejna slova zvyrazni
<Rattten> ale obcas problem s FTP
<FrostyX> hm, to je skoda
<Rattten> ale zas tak strasne to neni
<Rattten> neda se tam treba nastavit aby to porad odesilalo nake pakety aby server vedel ze ses loglej
<FrostyX> vsak to ani nepotrebujes ne ? jakmile te to odloguje a ty posles soubor, tak se to relogne ne ? 
<Rattten> no parkrat se mi stalo ze on si to ulozil jen na disk
<Rattten> on asi dela nakou virtualni slozku
<Rattten> pres kterou to posila
<FrostyX> jasne no
<Rattten> premyslim i SMV verzovaci
<Rattten> pouzival si nekdy verzovac nakej ?
<FrostyX> nope
<Rattten> ja si vcera otom cet
<Rattten> a zni to dobre
<FrostyX> to jo. Jen jsem to nikdy neresil. Obcas udelam zalohu, ale to je tak vsecho :-D
<Rattten> tam jde ale krasne videt kdys co pridal
<FrostyX> To jo. Ale ja si svuj kod patlu sam a tohle pro me zas tak klicovy neni. Takze jsem to zatim nepouzival ..
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-19
<youcat> Ahoj zdravím jsem úplný nováček a začínám na Ubuntu 11.04. 
<FrostyX> Ahoj, preju hodne stesti ;-)
<youcat> Díky.
<youcat> Chtěl jsem spíš Debiana ale jako začátečníka mě mrzelo, že tam nebyl dodán flash.
<youcat> Napisu sem svou sestavu hardware a jestli nekdo chcete tak mi napiste jestli je to pro linux idealni.
<youcat> core2duo 2200 T7500--- 2+3.7G swap. Video 386MB---HDD 80G
<youcat> konketne jde o notebook Compaq 6710
<FrostyX> youcat: je to pro linux idealni, pokud ti funguje to co potrebujes :-)
<youcat> FrostyX: Podava mi pekny vykon. To se s Win neda srovnavat
<FrostyX> Tak to je super :-)
<FrostyX> btw kde jsi prisel na to, ze v debianu neni flash ?
<FrostyX> youcat: http://wiki.debian.org/FlashPlayer
<youcat> FrostyX: ale kdyz jsem chtel neco prehrat tak mi vyskocilo okno stahnete aplikaci adobe flash player
<FrostyX> aha
<FrostyX> mam nejaky debian ve virtualboxu. schvalne zkusim
<youcat> o tohle mi jde. Bez treba na facebook  a pust si nejaky klip z profilu a uvidis -chybi zasuvny modul nebo tak neco. 
<youcat> ale jinac jsem videl na youtubku video jak tam typek taha origo. firefoxe s adobe flashem -jde to
<FrostyX> v debianu ten flash neni nainstalovany automaticky, protoze ten flashplayer od adobe neni otevrenej. Ale jinak po doinstalovani by to melo normalne fungovat ... w8
<FrostyX> ja jsem ted bootl toho debiana co mam ve virtualu a flash mi tam normalne jede. podle me by melo stacit jen nainstalovat balik flashplugin-nonfree a restartovat prohlizec ..
<FrostyX> Ale ubuntu se ti treba bude libit :_)
<youcat> prave to je duvod proc mam ubuntu - multimedia support :-D
<youcat> Ohledne ubuntu: ted jsem na 11.04 a z ceho mam trochu obavu je 12.04 prec pang.
<FrostyX> a ceho se obavas ?
<youcat> prej s nim jsou nejaky problemy ja ted nemuzu posudit
<youcat> premyslim ze stahnu virtalbox
<youcat> pomuzes mi pripadne s necim?
<FrostyX> ja taky ne. Nemam. Jojo, stahni nainstaluj tam, a uvidis
<FrostyX> Kdyz budu vedet. Kdyz nebudu, tak ti treba poradi nekdo jinej. Nebo budes muset hledat a zkouset :-D
<youcat> dobre
<youcat> je to ten virtualbox ose?
<FrostyX> myslim ze jo
<youcat> uz to mam
#ubuntu-cz 2013-07-18
<_CraftMovies> Ahoj mám jeden problém
<_CraftMovies> Dobrý den, včera jsem si nainstaloval Ubuntu kvůli OS Windows kvůli kterému jsem nemohl hrát na PC hry. Nainstaloval jsem si Minecraft a Javu, chtěl jsem si ještě nainstalovat Chromium ale nemůžu, protože mi nejde spustit Centrum softwaru pro Ubuntu. Když zkusím spustit Centrum softwaru Ubuntu napíše mi to : Citace      Omlouváme se, nelze otevřít databázi softwaru  a pod tím : Citace      Přeinstalujt
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-16
<aachen> zdravim, mam dotaz ohledne instalace ubuntu 14.04 na desktop, kde bych chtel zachovat instalaci win7
<aachen> je treba pocitac predem defragmentovat?
<mirda> ahoj, instalace ubuntu nezasahuje do oblasti s jinymi systemy
<mirda> jestli myslis defragmentaci disku ve win7
<aachen> ano, jeste pred instalaci ubuntu, zda se doporucuje ve windows defragmentovat disk. ubuntu si bude ukrajovat z existujiciho mista.
<mirda> jo tak, ty budes nechavat zmensovat stavajici oddil
<mirda> nad tim jsem nejak nepremyslel ale nic tim nezkazis kdyz tu defragmentaci udelas, stejne by se to melo ve win delat
<aachen> ok, diky!
<mirda> nz, at se dari :)
<aeyesi> Hai there
<aeyesi> Mirda pamatuješ na seknutý touchpad?
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> ano?
<aeyesi> vyřešil jsem to :D
<aeyesi> Byla to HW chyba nakonec
<aeyesi> pomhlo vyndání baterie na 2 minuty
<aeyesi> nechápu to sice ale
<mirda> kuba_: aha.. zajimave ale muze byt, to je fajn ze jsi to vyresil
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-19
<Matej_> Caute chlapci, mozem otazku?
<Aeyesi_> Pamatuje si nekdooo
<Aeyesi_> ten parametr na postupny výpis ?
<Aeyesi_> Matej_ jakou?
<Matej_> tak uz viacmenej som sa docital, len 2 otazky, cital som niekde ze ubuntu posiela vase search odkazy amazonu, ci sa to da nejako odstranit a 2. vecou je ktora DE je najkrajsia pre ubuntu :).
<Aeyesi_> Ubuntu neposílá search dokazy :D
<Aeyesi_> To bylo kdysi 
<Aeyesi_> ted je to vypnuté 
<Aeyesi_> a DE myslis desktop Enviroment?
<mirda> eee proc se ptas jestli muzes otazku?:D nevim jak v aktualnim ubuntu ale vim ze ubuntu melo defaultne zapnute to posilani dotazu do amazonu
<mirda> navodu je na netu plno.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<Matej_> Aeyesi_ Ano, desktop enviroment.
<mirda> Aeyesi: jaky parametr na postupny vypis myslis?
<jsedy7> Cus, mam pouze technicky dotaz. Funguje web Ubuntu.cz ?
<mirda> ahoj, nefunguje mi
<jsedy7> Ja prave netusil jestli je problem pouze na me strane nebo je to problem na strane serveru webu Ubuntu. Netusi nekdo o jaky vypadek jde? 
<Aeyesi> nejde 
<Aeyesi> whops
<Aeyesi> me se nacetl
<mirda> domena nema cilovou ip adresu
<Aeyesi> ze by pretizeni ?
<jsedy7> Me se to nepodarilo jeste ani jednou nacist behem dnesniho dne. 
<mirda> mozna nejaka chyba v internetu nebo dns
<mirda> mi to taky nejde
<mirda> ping www.ubuntu.cz
<mirda> ping: unknown host www.ubuntu.cz
<jsedy7> mam to same :) 
#ubuntu-cz 2015-07-19
<czert> zdravim...
<czert> jsem v koncích...potřeboval bych poradit ohledně zvuku přes HDMI z NtB
<czert> zvuk mi jede,ale pokud byť nepatrně zatížim systém napřiklad pohybem myši,otevřením třeba složky nebo surfováním na netu,zvuk začne praskat
<czert> na forech co jsem hledal,tak jsem narazil na pár podobných problémů,ale žádné řešení
